# Planung Koiteich 40 ccm



## mw91 (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo Koifans!
Möchte in nächster Zeit in meinem Garten einen Koiteich bauen der 36ccm groß sein soll      (4m*4,5m*2m tief).
Habe vor einen Center Vortex C 115 Teichfilter zu benutzen, der in einer seperaten Kammer neben dem Teich im Erdreich angebracht werden soll und durch Leitungen verbunden werden soll.
Empfohlene Pumpe 18000 liter pro stunde leistung, welche Pume ist zu emfpfehlen?
Welcher Skimmer ist zu benutzen?
Welche sauertoffversorgung ist akzeptabel und ausreichend?
Soll mein Teich einen Bodenablauf haben?
Welches Zubehör ist noch Vorteilhaft, dass ich eventuell vergessen habe?
Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr mir etwas helfen würdet um einen guten, funktionsfähigen Koiteich zu planen.
Danke schon im Vorraus


----------



## Nori (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Planung Koiteich 40 ccm*

Hallo,
du meinst sicherlich m³ - egal.
Hast du den Filter schon?
Ich halte diese Art von Filtern für veraltet - speziell die Vortexkammer, die als solche nicht funktioniert, da der Durchmesser zu klein ist. Ein Umbau auf eine Siebfilterpatrone wäre eine Option - benötigt aber auch wieder eine Pumpe...
Bei 40 m³ Teichvolumen mit Koibesatz wird dieser Filter sowieso an seine Grenzen stossen.
Bürsten als Medium haben auch ausgedient - es gibt auch kosten-und unterhaltsmässig günstigere Möglichkeiten Wassermengen von 18000 Litern zu bewegen als eine normale Pumpe (Luftheber, Rohrpumpe),
Wenn du Koi halten willst kommst du um einen, besser zwei Bodenabläufen und eine Verrohrung für einen Skimmer nicht herum.
Wichtig wäre erstmal ein genaues Konzept aufzuzeigen - mit dem Teichprofil bzw. den Teichquerschnitt, der Verrohrung etc. - dann kann man sehen was sinnvoll wäre.
Bist du generell gegen einen Eigenbaufilter?
Wie wäre ein modularer Aufbau (Vorabscheidung, Feinfiltrierung, Bioabteilung (z.B. mit __ Hel-X)?

Gruß Nori


----------



## Zacky (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Planung Koiteich 40 ccm*

Hallo mw91...

Herzlich Willkommen bei den teichverrückten Teichitekten...

Ich bin mit meinen Teichbau fast fertig und habe in etwa das gleiche Volumen wie Du es geplant hast. Es wäre schön, wenn Du uns eine Skizze oder Ähnliches deiner Idee mal aufzeigst, damit die Ratschläge der Reihe nach kommen können und Fehlinterpretationen gering bleiben.

Zum eigentlichen Teichbau gibt es viele Kleinigkeiten, die vorher bedacht werden sollten. Bei deiner Größe würde ich dir auch zu 2 Bodenabläufen und einem Skimmer in Wndrichtung raten. Alle 3 Abläufe sollten je ein eigenes Rohr bis zur Vorfilterkammer haben. Das verhilft Dir zu ausreichend Fließgeschwindigkeit, was den Schmutz recht ordentlich in die Vorfilterkammer spült. Der modulare Filteraufbau, wie Nori empfiehlt, ist wahrscheinlich auch die wartungsärmste Variante und schafft ganz sicher auch das benötigte Filter- und Durchflussvolumen. Dein Filtervolumen sollte bei 8-10 % des Teichvolumens liegen und alle 1-2 Stunden durch den Filteraufbau laufen. Um das alles zu gewährleisten benötigst du schon entsprechende Verbindungen zwischen den einzelnen Kammern.

Beim Teichbau sollte darauf geachtet werden, dass die Ecken nicht rechtwinklig, sondern am optimalsten in einer Kurve verlaufen. Das ist natürlich nur sehr schwer umsetzbar, von daher bieten sich 45° Ecken an, damit keine Schmuddelecken bleiben.


----------



## mw91 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Planung Koiteich 40 ccm*

Ok danke für die Ratschläge von euch, was für ein Filteraufbau (Firma...) ist den am empfehlensten für meine Teichgröße mit Koibesatz?
Ja ich bin schon gegen einen Eigenbaufilter.
Wie gesagt 36 Kubik soll mein Teich umfassen mit jetzt 2 Bodenabläufen und Skimmer.
Habe nicht vor Flachwasserzonen einzubauen, ledeglich ein Einlauf.
Der Filter befindet sich neben dem Teich in einer seperaten Grube unterhalb des Wasserspiegels.
Wie ist das mit der Sauerstoffversorgung?
Könnt ihr mir eine genaue Einkaufliste erstellen was ich alles brauche für diesen Teich?
Grüße


----------



## willi1954 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Planung Koiteich 40 ccm*

moin,

wenn du schon das Geld für einen C115 ausgeben willst (Kosten ca 2600 €), warum setzt du nicht auf Trommelfilter und Biotonne? Damit hast du sicher mehr Freude und wenig Aufwand an Wartung.

lg Willi


----------



## Joerg (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Planung Koiteich 40 ccm*

Hallo mw91,
:Willkommen2

bei dieser Teichgröße solltest du langfristig nur mit einem Trommelfilter glücklich werden.
Der Filtert sauber die groben Teile raus und entsorgt sie automatisch. Den biologischen Teil kannst du mit etwas __ Hel-X bestücken.

Das O² kannst du über eine starke Belüftung in der Filterkammer einbringen.
Denkbar wäre auch eine extra O² Eispeisung über einen Mischer.


----------



## rease (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Planung Koiteich 40 ccm*

Hey hey und herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum,

vorab ich halte ja persönlich nicht allzuviel von sterilen Koiteichen ohne jegliche Art von Bepflanzung die allein durch technische raffinessen funktionieren...  Zumindest bei der Planung eines Kostengünstigen __ Filtersystem was nicht gleich in den vierstelligen Bereich geht... 
Meiner Meinung nach ist ein großzügig angelegter Pflanzenfilter eine gute Alternative für ein funtionierendes System... Zudem auch ein optisches Highlight im Garten mit großer Artenvielfalt in flora und fauna... 

Ich hab alles in Eigenregie realisiert... Sprich Siebfilter und Regentonnen Marke Eigenbau --> als Vorfilter für mein Herzstück der Filteranlage (Pflanzenfilter....)

Bodenabläufe und skimmer sind in jeden Fall zu empfehlen... Bei 40m³ reichen zwei Bodenabläufe und ein Skimmer... 
Die Pumpe finde ich etwas überdimensioniert... Ich betreibe meinen 75 m³ großen Teich mit ner 16.000'er und hab dank eingespielten System glasklares Wasser... Auch wenn jetzt einige Aufschreien und sagen das das komplette Teichvolumen alle zwei Stunden umgewälzt werden sollte 

Dazu kann ich nur sagen kein Teich gleicht dem anderem, kommt mit Sicherheit auf die Ausgangsbedingungen an... Lage (Beschattung), einsatz von Technik, Besatz, Fütterung und und und... Gibt soviele Kriterien, daher ist es schwierig die Situation zu beurteilen... Am besten erstmal ein genaues Konzept vorstellen...

Mangelt es jedoch an den entsprechenden Platz wirst du um allerlei Technik nicht drumherum kommen, gerade bei deiner Planung mit den Steilen Wänden...

UVC würde ich dir ebenfalls empfehlen... mit ner 55 Watt solltest du gut hinkommen...

Zudem belüfte ich meinen Teich großzügig mit ner KOI Flow 60, super das Teil !!! Kann ich nur empfehlen...

Als Fazit: Technik im zusammenspiel mit Natur ist wohl die effektivste Lösung...

So jetzt gibt es reichlich "Diskussionsstoff" 

Mfg Martin

PS: werd die Tage mal mein Album mit entsprechenden Bildern bestücken


----------



## nik (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Planung Koiteich 40 ccm*

Hallo MW91,

ein Name wäre aber auch nicht schlecht.  Mir ist aus diffusen Gründen danach mal etwas grundsätzliches zu sagen.
Vordergründig ist da ein Pool, Kois und eine irgendwie geartete "Filteranlage".

_Warum das Ganze?_

Üblicherweise ist die Belastung des Lebensraums der Fische zu hoch und das anhängige Klärwerk ermöglicht dann erst ein Überleben der Fische.
_
Wodurch entsteht die Belastung?_

In erster Linie durch das eingebrachte Futter. Es ist aber auch abhängig vom Standort und unterschiedlich starkem Eintrag von Laub, etc.

Jedes biologische System, d.h. Biotop funktioniert mit drei maßgeblichen Komponenten. Das sind Konsumenten (Fische, Lebewesen allgemein, Sauerstoffverbraucher),  Konstruenten (nährstoffverbrauchende, sauerstofferzeugende Pflanzen) und Destruenten (Mikroflora, Bakterien, Pilze, ... die abgestorbenene organische Stoffe zersetzen/mineralisieren, ebenfalls unter Sauerstoffverbrauch)

Das ist eine immer vorhandene Abhängigkeit, die man niemals aus den Augen verlieren sollte!.Das liest sich nicht unbedingt verständlich, salopp ausgedrückt entnehmen Koi vor allem dem eingeworfenen Futter eine gewisse (geringe) Menge Energie, den größeren Rest, die Fischausscheidungen über Darm und Kiemen werden von Mikroorganismen verwertet und unter Sauerstoffverbrauch in ihre mineralischen Bestandteile zerlegt. NO3, PO4, K und verschiedene Spurenelemente sind das Ergebnis und dienen Pflanzen unter Zuhilfenahme von Lichtenergie zum Masseaufbau.

Ist das rund, d.h. passt das mengenmäßig zueinander, dann funktioniert das. Ein Koiteich, besonders das was du vorhast, ist nicht rund. Deshalb wird von außen mittels verschiedener Maßnahmen eingegriffen, die allgemein unter dem Begriff "Filterung" zusammengefasst werden.

Noch mal zum Grundproblem: Ein Koiteich, wie dein angedachter, hat viel Fisch, viel Futter, in jedem Fall(!) die zugehörige Menge an zersetzenden, sauerstoffverbrauchenden Mikroorganismen und meist eine ungenügende Menge Pflanzen.

Entsprechend der Gewichtung im Teich müssen also unterstützende Maßnahmen technisch (UVC, Ozon, ...), mechanisch (Siebfilter, Abschäumung, BA, Skimmer ...) und biologisch (Siedlungssubstrat für Mikroorganismen, Pflanzen) getroffen werden. Es wird dann klar, warum und welche Maßnahme sinnvoll ist
Soweit ist das übersichtlich und lässt sich hier im Forum gründlich recherchieren. Das ist erst einmal nur ein Problem der richtigen Abstimmung. Ganz reduziert ist es die ausreichende Verarbeitung/Verwertung der Menge an Futter (und weiteren, eingetragenen organischen Materials) durch Mikroorganismen und Pflanzen.


_Undurchsichtig ist die Komponente Destruenten_. Das ist keine homogene biologische Masse aus Bakterien, Pilzen, ... und darauf aufbauenden Kleinstlebewesen, die sich unterschiedlich entwickeln kann. Vor allem diese Komponente ist die Ursache für unterschiedliche Ansichten zum Betrieb von wie auch immer gearteten Biotopen. Ein Koibiotop hat erst einmal nur eine stärkere Tendenz zur Einseitigkeit. Das ist eine Feststellung, keine Wertung.
Weil das so vage ist, schildere ich nur meine Sicht und allgemeine Erfahrung. Solch eine Mikroflora kann sich in der Anzahl pathogener Keime unterscheiden. Die sind immer vorhanden und Lebewesen können bis zu einem gewissen Grad damit umgehen. Pflanzenzonen und die darin gegebene natürliche Mikroflora begünstigen die natürliche Regulierung. Man kann die pathogenen Keime, so sie denn im Wasser flotieren, auch mit UV-C erschlagen, aber es gibt eine Abhängigkeit von Fischgesundheit und funktionierender Mikroflora. Eine Betonung von Technik führt zu einem sterileren Umfeld. Fische, Lebewesen allgemein brauchen den Bezug zur Mikroflora, innerlich wie äußerlich. Ein Mensch wäre ohne seine innere Mikroflora in kurzer Zeit tot. Solche Pflanzenzonen halte ich für ein so wichtiges Regulativ, dass ich es niemals ohne machte! Man muss sich eben auch der Frage stellen, inwieweit hebe ich den Bock "Natur" mit Gewalt hinten herum. Es geht indirekt um Fischgesundheit, das hat etwas vages, aber alles was ich über diesem Absatz geschrieben habe, ist sicher. Daran kommt niemand vorbei.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## mw91 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Planung Koiteich 40 ccm*

Hi was haltet ihr von diesem Filter?
Oase Proficlear Premium Trommelfilter mit einer selbstgebauten Biotonne mit __ Hel-X und UVC-Anlage am Ende?


----------



## willi1954 (13. Juni 2012)

*AW: Planung Koiteich 40 ccm*

welcher filter?


----------



## mw91 (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Planung Koiteich 40 ccm*



willi1954 schrieb:


> welcher filter?



Hab ich doch reingeschrieben


----------



## Joerg (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Planung Koiteich 40 ccm*

Oase macht nocht nicht so lange Trommelfilter.
Die Technik sollte aber beherrschbar sein und ansonsten gut funktionieren.

Die Kombination TF und __ Hel-x Kammern wird von vielen Koiteichbesitzen erfolgreich eingesetzt.
Über die Zuführung von O2 solltest du dir auch mal Gedanken machen, wenn der Besatz höher wird.
Wenig Koi in viel Wasser lassen sich in der Regel gut hqndhaben.


----------



## Moonlight (14. Juni 2012)

*AW: Planung Koiteich 40 ccm*

Wenn es Dich interessiert, was andere koihalter zu dem Trommler von OASE sagen, dann schau mal hier rein...

http://foren.koi.de/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=6009&hilit=oase+trommelfilter

Ich würde ihn nicht kaufen ... noch zu unausgegoren das Ganze. Außerdem zu teuer ... da gibt es Preisgünstigere.
Das wäre mein Favorit ... http://www.koi-andreas.de/shoptempl...rkraft&select3=Trommelfilter&matchcode_id=223
oder der KC 60 ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Planung Koiteich 40 ccm*

Mandy,
grundsätzlich hast du da Recht.
OASE hat normalerweise einen kulanter Service und ein weitreichendes Vertriebsnetz.
Da kann man davon ausgehen, dass es etwas teurer ist und die persönliche Betreuung vom Fachhändler vor Ort abhängt.

Deine Händlerempfehlung kann ich nur unterstützen, das ist mein Lieblingshändler und der ist fair und kompetent.
Bei dieser Größe sollte man auch eine unabhängige Beratung in Betracht ziehen oder für kostenlos mal Trommelfilter testen.
Beide Links sind auch von mir besucht worden und als kompetent einzustufen.

Bei den TF gibt es mittlerweile ordentlich Auswahl und man sollte sich einen Händler suchen, der einem auch beraten und nach dem Kauf betreuen kann.
Die technischen Unterschiede sind nich so groß, wohl aber der Service.


----------



## underfrange (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Planung Koiteich 40 ccm*

Hallo, 

kaufe dir einen gescheiten Trommelfilter und baue dir eine Ordentliche Biokammer dahinter. Ich bin der Meinung das du evtl. mit 16 kubik umwälzen auf Dauer nicht glücklich wirst. Kannst es ja ausprobieren, aber ich würde zumindest die Hardware so auslegen um im Nofall auch mal 30 bis 40 Kubik durch den Filter zu jagen (meine persönliche meinung). Jetzt wenn du am Bauen bist gib lieber ein wenig mehr aus, später wenn du nachbessern musst dann wird es viel teurer.


----------



## Zacky (31. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Planung Koiteich 40 ccm*

Hallo mw91.

Habe das Thema mal wieder aus der versenkung geholt und wollte mal nach dem aktuellen Stand fragen? Hast du deinen Teich nun schon gebaut und was an technik hast du installiert?

edit: Hoffentlich meldet er sich überhaupt!? Ist immer so schade! _Letzte Aktivität: 27.06.2012 13:33_


----------



## zAiMoN (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung Koiteich 40 ccm*

Sollen wir Wetten Zacky?


----------



## Joerg (1. Nov. 2012)

*AW: Planung Koiteich 40 ccm*

Es gibt immer wieder "One night stands" von Usern, die mal eine Meinung haben wollen, sich dann aber von ihrem "kompetenten" Händler um die Ecke eine Lösung aufschwatzen lassen. 
Links zu vertrauenswürdigen gab es ja genügend. 

Öfter kommen die nach einem Jahr mal wieder rein, weil das Wasser nicht so gut ist oder die Koi krank sind.

Manchmal muss man seine eigenen Erfahrungen erst machen, bevor man darauf kommt, dass es günstiger sein kann von den "schlechten" der anderen zu lernen.


----------

